# rescued guinea piggies



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 5, 2013)

I work at a petstore and last night someone brought in three baby guinea pigs that they found running around in a parking lot. We didn't have room for them so I took them home and am going to rehome them myself. 

They are all sooo scared at the moment but also very adorable. It's going to be hard giving these guys away


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 5, 2013)

They are very cute. Good luck with the rehoming.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cuties!


----------



## wellington (Mar 5, 2013)

Awww, I want one. They are so cute. I wish I lived closer. How could someone dump them off in a parking lot. Ugh.


----------



## Instinct (Mar 5, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable! 
All abyssinians...I wonder if they are from the same litter.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 6, 2013)

I am having waaaay too much fun with these little guys, especially since they are all spoken for! 

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv-A-BvXuBA[/video]


----------



## mctlong (Mar 6, 2013)

Those are just too freakin' cute!


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2013)

love freddy!! so cute... I had piggies when i was young.. In fact, my first one I got after my turtle died..


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't get enough of these little ones! BAD ME, BAD! 

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHHsg7qOlxs[/video]


----------



## terryo (Mar 6, 2013)

They are so sweet. We had a Peruvian (I think that's how to spell it...not sure.) My son walked him on a little leash, and he would follow him around the house and sleep on his lap. We had a little kitty litter box in the corner of his room and he was very clean.


----------



## pam (Mar 6, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 6, 2013)

soooo cute


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 6, 2013)

Lil' Freddy went home about a half an hour ago... his new owner seems great, but I will miss him!


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 7, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Lil' Freddy went home about a half an hour ago... his new owner seems great, but I will miss him!



Awww hopefully freddie is a happy boy in his new home.


----------



## Tortoise Princess (May 17, 2013)

Looks like they are "rosetted" pets and not true abysinnians, but they are still very cute!
I own 8 guinea pigs/cavies right now - 2 peruvians, 2 texels, 3 merinos, 1 shorthair. They're so cute when they squeak for food!


----------



## russianhenry (May 17, 2013)

We found some guinea pigs dumped in their cage in the park near our home.i can not understand how someone could be so cruel. At least they have a good home now


----------



## Tortoise Princess (May 18, 2013)

russianhenry said:


> We found some guinea pigs dumped in their cage in the park near our home.i can not understand how someone could be so cruel. At least they have a good home now



I guess some pet owners don't realize that guinea pigs/cavies multiply fast. The boars get sexually mature at 1 month of age, while sows can get as pregnant as 3 months. Some are not aware enough that buying a pair without intending to breed gets into a lot of complications


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (May 20, 2013)

I loved the little piggies but I must say I'm not much of a rodent person. I can appreciate their adorable-ness though!


----------

